# New Stump Grinder



## ChiHD (Jul 15, 2009)

My first video. Removing a white pine stump...least chance of getting torn apart by everyone on here!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2STKNX-3TzQ


----------



## Oly's Stump (Jul 15, 2009)

Very nice video!


----------



## Treetom (Jul 15, 2009)

*can i borrow that thing?*

nice vid. no access for a tow behind? looked like plenty of elbow room. is there good dealer support for carlton in your neck of the woods?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 15, 2009)

Treetom said:


> nice vid. no access for a tow behind? looked like plenty of elbow room. is there good dealer support for carlton in your neck of the woods?



Yup that is what I was thinking those are nice machines on rain days but I would have been half done by the time he unloaded! Those are serious self propelled unit though I almost bought one before buying my vermeer. They really shine in fenced in areas but my clients mostly have large gates here!


----------



## ChiHD (Jul 15, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Yup that is what I was thinking those are nice machines on rain days but I would have been half done by the time he unloaded! Those are serious self propelled unit though I almost bought one before buying my vermeer. They really shine in fenced in areas but my clients mostly have large gates here!



There is excellant support for carlton here. All of our chippers and stumpers are 2-3 year old carltons.

As far as being done before I unloaded...it took less than 2 minutes. Tow behinds are a pain to back around buildings, create a huge pile of mulch, and you usually end up doing some lawn damage. (I do anyway!) This machine has a 60hp diesel engine, touch button 4x4 and eats through stumps faster that a rabid beaver. Total time for grinding this 50" white pine: 18 mins, and doesn't leave a mark anywhere on customers lawns.!!

It usually takes longer to clean up the mulch than to grind the stump!


----------



## ChiHD (Jul 15, 2009)

Treetom said:


> nice vid. no access for a tow behind? looked like plenty of elbow room. is there good dealer support for carlton in your neck of the woods?



you can borrow her anytime...just bring her back full!!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jul 15, 2009)

Awesome grinder, what do those cost?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 15, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> Awesome grinder, what do those cost?



34500 is what I was quoted 60 hp diesel!


----------



## ChiHD (Jul 15, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> 34500 is what I was quoted 60 hp diesel!



yeah around 40 Canadian brand new, this was a used rental around 27


----------



## ChiHD (Jul 15, 2009)

Oly's Stump said:


> Very nice video!



thanks, nice website btw. Really like the grapple loader. Question for ya...how do you like the paypal set up and is it cost effective? thanks


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 15, 2009)

ArborCARE(705) said:


> There is excellant support for carlton here. All of our chippers and stumpers are 2-3 year old carltons.
> 
> As far as being done before I unloaded...it took less than 2 minutes. Tow behinds are a pain to back around buildings, create a huge pile of mulch, and you usually end up doing some lawn damage. (I do anyway!) This machine has a 60hp diesel engine, touch button 4x4 and eats through stumps faster that a rabid beaver. Total time for grinding this 50" white pine: 18 mins, and doesn't leave a mark anywhere on customers lawns.!!
> 
> It usually takes longer to clean up the mulch than to grind the stump!



Well they are good and if there was support here I may have elected to chose that route!
All stumpers create large mulch piles, I have very minimal lawn damage but I think both can do that as well. My stumper is 60 hp caterpillar diesel powered as well and grinds every bit as fast. The two things I liked about mine, it is Shaft drive and two the price and dealer is one hour away. Also I do golf course work it has to go quick to make money the stumps are scattered out over 40 acres so this large tow behind shines in this environment and believe it or not is ok in most of yours with a good driver at the wheel. Congratulations on your machine I seriously pondered the same one but got a great deal and mine suits me very well.


----------



## ChiHD (Jul 15, 2009)

*how do I land some golf course jobs?!*



ropensaddle said:


> Well they are good and if there was support here I may have elected to chose that route!
> All stumpers create large mulch piles, I have very minimal lawn damage but I think both can do that as well. My stumper is 60 hp caterpillar diesel powered as well and grinds every bit as fast. The two things I liked about mine, it is Shaft drive and two the price and dealer is one hour away. Also I do golf course work it has to go quick to make money the stumps are scattered out over 40 acres so this large tow behind shines in this environment and believe it or not is ok in most of yours with a good driver at the wheel. Congratulations on your machine I seriously pondered the same one but got a great deal and mine suits me very well.




sounds like you've a got a great one too! wish I could get in on some golf courses around here but none seem to care much about dead, hazardous trees hanging over parking lots and tee offs!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 15, 2009)

ArborCARE(705) said:


> sounds like you've a got a great one too! wish I could get in on some golf courses around here but none seem to care much about dead, hazardous trees hanging over parking lots and tee offs!!



Check with the maintenance people, I do around ten or so courses each year. Bids are tight but I make money in there volume of stumps and it makes the payments for 4 to 6 months. Gives me time to make the rest and hopefully profit as well. People can't see how I can come out a 12.00 per stump no matter there size but a hundred is 1200.00 and not impossible for a long day at the range lol.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 15, 2009)

nice but i like my 630b tom trees


----------



## TackleTree (Jul 15, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Check with the maintenance people, I do around ten or so courses each year. Bids are tight but I make money in there volume of stumps and it makes the payments for 4 to 6 months. Gives me time to make the rest and hopefully profit as well. People can't see how I can come out a 12.00 per stump no matter there size but a hundred is 1200.00 and not impossible for a long day at the range lol.



if you find a golf ball its probably mine. LOL You got any on Magellan? Got a guy who needs some grindingover there. Doin some landscape this weekend and would liket the stump gone before I begin


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 15, 2009)

TackleTree said:


> if you find a golf ball its probably mine. LOL You got any on Magellan? Got a guy who needs some grindingover there. Doin some landscape this weekend and would liket the stump gone before I begin



Yes I will be grinding there but it may be later on the schedule before they shut down to aerate greens which is when they call me to grind. Call me I am working over that way tomorrow how much grinding will need done?


----------



## Oly's Stump (Jul 16, 2009)

I increased my business by taking credit cards through pay pal via website. Don't have to pay any monthly fees for a credit card machine or anything. Just a small fee for every transaction and the money is transferred into my checking account. Advertise in the yellow pages. Glad I went that route.


----------



## motoroilmccall (Jul 16, 2009)

We run the TRX Tracked 7015, by far the nicest grinder I've seen around here. I like the idea of the wheeled machine because it won't tear up the lawn, but I'd be afraid it'd sink in some of the lawns we have around here.


----------



## ChiHD (Jul 16, 2009)

motoroilmccall said:


> We run the TRX Tracked 7015, by far the nicest grinder I've seen around here. I like the idea of the wheeled machine because it won't tear up the lawn, but I'd be afraid it'd sink in some of the lawns we have around here.



we've rented the tracked machine before too and yes it did quite a number on the lawns! It wasn't so bad if you just went straight, so we threw a piece of plywood down whenever we had to turn...it was able to turn on a dime and minimized the lawn damage! great machine.

The only time I've got her stuck was in a backyard that was like a swamp and I had the outer wheels off to get it through a small 36" gate. Never had it stuck with both sets of wheels on though.


----------

